# craftsman 32 cc incredi pull blower/vac



## dragonguy (Apr 20, 2008)

ok here goes i got it at the dump brought it home and put fuel in it it worked fine fine for about an hour and a half then died out wouldnt run at half or even full throttle i took carb off cleaned it now it 'll start on choke idle a little then die but thats as far as i got its getting fuel and spark odviously but wont run WHAT DO I DO GUYS HELLLLLLPPP!!!!!! PLEASE AND AS FAR AS ADJUSTMENTS OF ANY KIND I JUST DONT KNOW it has a screw near the choke lever and some recest screws on top of the carb that look round with a whole to one side odviously ment to turn but HOW LOL ANY HELP WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL THANKS GUYS:
I FIXED IT GUYS YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS TO YOU GUYS ON HERE, IT WAS LOOSE NUTS!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely needs a carb adjustment. A special tool is required to adjust the carb screws as you noticed.


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Hank It Was Loose Nuts Lol Boy What A Relief !
Thank You So Much 
Dragonguy (wayne)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Which ones were loose? Hopefully it wasn't me you were talking about LOL


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 20, 2008)

*bolts not you lol*

it was the 4 main carb plate bolts ,not you no lol:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, seen that before. Gad you got it fixed!


----------

